# China Glaze: Get Haunting & other Halloween polishes by CG



## zadidoll (Sep 16, 2011)

From my blog:




China Glaze's Halloween collections are now available at most Sally Beauty Supply stores along with other stores that sell China Glaze. There are several sets and the polishes are also available as open stock.

4-Pack Sets include:




*Includes*: Cross Iron 360, It's Alive (limited edition 3-d glitter), Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark polish), and Black Mesh (Crackle).

*Available at*: Sally's Beauty Supply *$12.99* (Beauty Club Card: *$11.69*; Pro Club: *$9.99*)




*Includes*: Itâ€™s Alive (limited edition 3-d glitter), Ghoulish Glow (glow in the dark polish), Black Mesh (Crackle), Fast Forward Top Coat

*Retails*: $12.99 (*Pro price*: $9.99 )




*Includes*: (Ghoulish Glitters) Mummy May I, Zombie Zest and ICK-A-BOD-Y plus Fast Forward Top Coat.

*Retails*: $12.99 ($9.99 pro)

_There is actually one more set according to my rep at Cosmoprof but I forgot the name and won't see it until tomorrow so I'll edit this tomorrow._

Individual polishes:
















Crimson Ghoulish Glow Haunting Its Alive Near Dark 
*Individual retail*: $5.99 (Sally Beauty Supply Beauty Card: $4.99; *Pro price*: $3.99)

All polishes, including those in the sets, are 14 mL â„® 0.5 oz.

Also available is the Spellbinding lashes and nail polishes by Ardell and China Glaze.




6 eyelash sets and two nail polishes plus Black Mesh Crackle.


110 Black
101 Demi Black
Demi Wispies Black
105 Black
117 Black
Demi Pixies Black

Lashes - *Retail price*: $6.50; *Pro price*: $3.25 each


Breakin' Orange
Glow In the Dark
Black Mesh Crackle

Nailpolish - *Retail price*: $5.99; *Pro price*: $3.50

FTC Disclaimer: Not affiliated nor compensated by or with any company mentioned in this blog entry. Information obtained from Sally's Beauty Supply, Cosmoprof &amp; The Industry Source.


----------



## DJMM (Sep 19, 2011)

If you love China Glaze you may have already seen the fabulous limited edition Halloween collection they're releasing! The collection has some fabulous new polishes, including a 4-piece sets that includes 1 crackle, 1 glowing top coat, 1 new polish color, and fast forward top coat!

Fabulous, fabulous polishes!





I highly suggest checking these out! I think the glitter polish (It's Alive) is fun because it's a mix of micro-glitter and slightly chunkier glitter in a Frankenstein-like green and the glowing top coat really does glow! Even in the bottle!

If you're dying to own these feel free to check out my blog, I'm having a giveaway for the set above from now until the 30th!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2011)

Glow in the dark??? sooo cool!!  I'll have to look for that one.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2011)

Turns out the other one is called Voodoo and has eyelashes in the set. Unfortunately unlike the other sets the polishes in that set are mini.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was able to pick up Haunting Crackle but not Haunting with orange or Awakening (which maybe from 2010). I also picked up two of the OPI ones but didn't pick up the China Glaze from Spellbinding, I'll do that today. The glow in the dark polish really does glow far better than the one from Wet 'n' Wild.


----------



## DJMM (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder why they'd release that set in minis?


----------

